

United Airlines Will Give You Up to a Million Miles for Finding Security Bugs - shayannafisi
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/14/united-airlines-will-give-you-up-to-a-million-miles-for-finding-security-bugs/

======
collectodotio
I hope they're not talking about bugs in their aircraft systems.

